# Multispecialty biller/coder



## jira85 (Jun 11, 2013)

Shaiye S. Gutierrez, CPC
2431 Winchester Rd.
Delaplane, VA 20144
Cell: (571) 375-5394
Email: jira85@gmail.com



Objective: 
If you are seeking an employee with excellent customer service skills, the ability to multi-task, and work alone or as part of a team, then look no further! I am a graduate of Everest College where I obtained my diploma in Medical Billing in Coding. I became a CPC in 2008. Since then, I have held various positions within the medical field. My specialties include coding and full cycle billing for E/M, ortho, pain management, and anesthesia. 

Professional Experience:

December 2012 – Present		Quadrant, Inc. 			Reston, VA
Certified Professional Coder
Accepted health care assignments from temporary agency
Physician outpatient anesthesia coding for multiple facilities
Coding complexity ranged from spinal fusions and CABG's to colonoscopies
Coded on average 175-200 records per day

November 2011- October 2012		INOVA Health System	 	Falls Church, VA
PFS Medical Coder II
Audit physician and Nurse Practioner coding for appropriate use of ICD-9-CM and CPT codes for office visits and/procedures for multiple Urgent Care Facilities
Audit physician and Nurse Practioner coding for appropriate use of ICD-9-CM and CPT codes for office visits and/or procedures for Worker's Compensation claims
Alert manager of any ongoing issues, and ways to solve them
Worked as part of a team, helping others when necessary

August 2010- July 2012			Evergreen Medical Billing           Chantilly, VA
Certified Professional Coder
Physician outpatient anesthesia and pain management coding for 2 hospital facilities
Coded on average 150-175 records per day
Follow Medicare CCI edits and staying up to date with compliance issues

July 2008- May 2010			Virginia Spine Institute                 Reston, VA
Certified Surgical Coder/Medical Billing Specialist
The only Certified Professional Coder in the practice
Code inpatient/outpatient procedures from the physicians dictated report
Utilize Correct Coding Edits established by CMS when inputting charges
Follow up with insurance companies (Medicare, Tricare, BC/BS) on submitted claims
Prepared formal appeal letters for denials of medical necessity, unnecessary bundling, etc.
Kept the billing department informed of any medical coding updates 

July 2007- July 2008			Capture Billing & Consulting      South Riding, VA
Billing Specialist
Duties included entering charges for 10-physician Pediatric Group using Medics Elite
Submitted claims electronically via Real Med and also via paper (CMS-1500)
Followed up on past due claims (over 90 days) with insurance companies via telephone or website
Posted insurance payments according to EOB's
Set up patient payment plans for account with balances

Skills: 
Familiar with the following Systems: Epic, Pulse, Medipac, IDX, Real Med, Medics Elite, and eClinical Works.
Extensive knowledge of physician billing in the following specialties: E/M, anesthesia, spine, orthopedics, pediatrics, general surgery
Extensive knowledge of billing and collections (including appeal letters) with the following: Commercial Healthcare Plans, Medicare, Medicaid, and Tricare
Soft and Hard collection strategies for delinquent self-pay accounts

Education:
03/11/08                              AAPC                                                 Nationwide
Certified Professional Coder

07/31/06-01/27/07          Everest College                                 McLean, VA
Medical Billing and Coding Specialist                                        4.0 GPA

08/31/99-06/04/03          Fauquier High School                  Warrenton, VA
Advanced Studies Diploma                                                      3.68 GPA


References:
1.       Zipporah Brown               202-644-6813                     Evergreen Medical Billing
2.       Amanda Gibson               540-219-1873                     Capture Billing & Consulting
3.       Courtney Webb               304-671-4564                     Virginia Spine Institute


----------

